# Which Animal Crossing character reminds you of yourself?



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

It can be a villager or a character! 

I think I relate the most with Shrunk c: he's just _really awkward_ but still tries to be funny which is practically me and when he's performing his 'jokes' even he gets cringed out by them which reminds me of myself too 


What about you~?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 21, 2016)

Sable....

I am autistic and i am super shy and i can have a hard time remembering names.... so when i saw sable in my new town and i got to build friendship with her... i got to know her backstory... it was fun instead of knowing that same old hedgehog... if you know what i mean


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Sable....
> 
> I am autistic and i am super shy and i can have a hard time remembering names.... so when i saw sable in my new town and i got to build friendship with her... i got to know her backstory... it was fun instead of knowing that same old hedgehog... if you know what i mean




aww yeah, thats awesome  it sounds kind of lame to say it but I actually like talking to all the characters in the game and learning about their personalities!


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

honestly, i don't think any of them remind me of myself. but some of them have similar traits to me. 

shrunk with his awkwardness and his cringey jokes, like you said. thats basically me. 
isabelle with her scatterbrain.
sable with how at first she has no interest in talking to you, but then you start showing interest in her and she opens up. 


tbh cant think of much else with how little i interact with characters in ac, but the three i listed kind of remind me of myself


----------



## Shawna (Aug 22, 2016)

Probably Gayle, because we love cute things and we love the lovely series! :3

Flora is probably another good one, since I love pink and I think of my self as having the peppy personality!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Probably Bob. We both like purple (he's purple.) We're both lazy, and we both like junk food. c:


----------



## Sheando (Aug 23, 2016)

In the interest of honesty, I'm going to have to say Blathers. I'm simultaneously self-conscious around other people (I feel like I'm annoying them when I tell them things) and convinced that my personal interests are FASCINATING TO EVERYONE and I should definitely share. I was also an extreme night owl for many years.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

nook in how he is disliked by every1

aside from tht No not rly lmao.  im defs not like nook in any other way hahhh.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not sure on reminding me of myself, although I can see certain parts of my personality in the cranky villagers. Can probably relate to Fang so well because I can identify with him. Cranky villagers can seem a bit standoffish at first and warm up to you as you get better friends with them, I see them as secretly insecure and just wanting to be cared about. Which are all things I can relate with.
Octavian reminds me of my dad. More so in appearance funnily enough. With his bald head and his funny facial expressions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not sure on reminding me of myself, although I can see certain parts of my personality in the cranky villagers. Can probably relate to Fang so well because I can identify with him. Cranky villagers can seem a bit standoffish at first and warm up to you as you get better friends with them, I see them as secretly insecure and just wanting to be cared about. Which are all things I can relate with.
Octavian reminds me of my dad. More so in appearance funnily enough. With his bald head and his funny facial expressions.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 14, 2016)

Uchi villagers kind of remind me of myself! If I had to pick a specific uchi villager, I'd say Muffy, 'cause she looks like a gothic lolita, and I'm into J-fashion myself.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 17, 2016)

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> Sable....
> 
> I am autistic and i am super shy and i can have a hard time remembering names.... so when i saw sable in my new town and i got to build friendship with her... i got to know her backstory... it was fun instead of knowing that same old hedgehog... if you know what i mean



Absolutely agree!! I'm also Autistic and would say I'm very much like Sable.

Although I also would say I relate to Leif in a lot of ways, I love nature and have as of lately been a fairly upbeat person.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 18, 2016)

All the Normal Villagers!


...or the lazy.


----------



## BronzeElf (Sep 20, 2016)

Gracie because, bish, I'm 
*☆ F ☆ A ☆ B ☆ U ☆ L ☆ O ☆ U ☆ S ☆*

jk all the lazy villagers


----------



## Squidward (Sep 21, 2016)

Gracie tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Shep, if you're allowed to mention villagers. Can't play the guitar as good as him, but still, hippie dog ftw!


----------



## theta (Sep 24, 2016)

Sheando said:


> In the interest of honesty, I'm going to have to say Blathers. I'm simultaneously self-conscious around other people (I feel like I'm annoying them when I tell them things) and convinced that my personal interests are FASCINATING TO EVERYONE and I should definitely share. I was also an extreme night owl for many years.



Same!! Blathers for these exact reasons....


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 24, 2016)

Probably one of those crazy but shy ones, like a jock but..minus the sports xD


----------



## Topsyturvy10 (Dec 24, 2017)

Nook the crook. Liked by some, disliked by many, many more and an all around pain in the butt. Also he seems like a bad dude on the surface but he's trying his hardest tbh.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

Wisp because I like to do yardwork (not whatever genie stuff he does in NL lol) and also am a ghost

Blathers too because I don't know how to shut the hell up about things I think are cool. I was actually pretty disappointed they took that trait away from him in NL, makes his punny name kinda weird. ;/


----------



## broke (Jan 3, 2018)

I did not have time to identify myself 100% with any villager because I am a very new player, but at the moment I identify with the lazy villagers a lot! tee hee


----------



## goldeneye2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

I would say tangy because she?s so over the top and excited by everything. She also tries hard to be everyone?s friend which is basically like me.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

Whitney - we're both a little snooty, only I'm not as classy as her


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2018)

Tom Nook - we're both misunderstood with our intentions.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 8, 2018)

Freya at the moment. 
She's funny, and easily agitated.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Wolfgang because we laugh a lot, we're stylish, and he's blue and I like blue, also he's a wolf and i love wolves.


----------



## Weiland (Jan 14, 2018)

I guess Marshal. We both have similar traits and personalities (I'd probably be lazy or smug if I were a villager) and we both have "blonde" hair (in reference to his fringe). Also I'm short and pale, just like him lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

I love Sable. Her backstory is so sad


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jul 4, 2018)

Winnie <3


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

Oooh thats hard.. Probably either Lobo, because I can be as cranky as him or Wendy, because I am fluffy and love watermelons and fruit in General and can Switch from cranky to her peppy personality really fast.


----------



## deuces (Jul 6, 2018)

i would definitely be a smug villager. probably.. kidd definitely. i have messy dark blonde hair and im done with everything. plus im a hopeless romantic and super annoying. im lazy but my desperation for romance wins lol


----------



## mayornen (Jul 8, 2018)

Probably one of the lazy villagers or blathers?? I'm always up at night but I do love sleep ssjksjfkg and blathers is always like !!!!!!!!! about his interests but kinda disconnected from most people in that he's only awake when people are sleeping so I feel like I relate to that !!


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2018)

I think of myself as a "normal villager." I try to be kind and helpful, but my feelings can be easily hurt. I have a little bit of "lazy villager" in me, too. Don't we all, though? LOL


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

I'd say sable. When I'm meeting new people I'm super shy and because of that people think I'm just rude. But I can get super jumpy and peppy when I warm up to someone. So at first I'm sable but then I turn into a peppy villager


----------



## arturia (Jul 13, 2018)

I kinda relate to Label. I'm not a fashion designer by any stretch of the imagination, but I do relate to how quiet and unsociable she is at first, and how she gradually warms up to you and becomes very affectionate and excited when she sees you. 

I also relate to Blathers since I can go on and on about my interests for hours, and also Brewster because I'm quiet and love coffee


----------



## Kiaren (Jul 13, 2018)

Goldie, probably  i love to read and to cook and i'm kind of a grandma at heart despite being only 21. I relate most to the normal and the lazy villagers


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 16, 2018)

My Mayor reminds me of myself quite a bit


----------



## satine (Jul 26, 2018)

Phyllis.


----------



## xTurnip (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Resetti.


----------



## Tri (Jul 27, 2018)

@ Kiaren same about Normals, I love their femme special interests and how their implied to be pretty solitary despite being outwardly sweet and wanting to please people. And Vesta has the same birthday as me so 

We seem to be focusing on special characters in this thread, so... I like how Brewster, as someone with a honed craft, has a very specific way he thinks coffee SHOULD be drunk and it gives him anxiety to think people would drink any other way, but I wouldn't force my tastes on people quite like he does XD


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 27, 2018)

Personality-wise I'm quite close to Sable I think. I'm very quiet at first and might seem rude (and probably often do because I just don't talk often around new people), but when I get close to a person I become rather chatty and more willing to share things about myself.

Appearance-wise I can kind of relate to Carmen (the rabbit). She has a similar hairstyle and hair color and her catchphrase kind of reminds me of my own liking to sweets too.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 24, 2019)

I would say I can relate to Sable the most, but sometimes also to Phyllis.

When it comes to the villager personalities, then either cranky or normal.


----------



## Topsyturvy10 (Feb 26, 2020)

Coming back to this threat, three years later, my answer is still nook- but for different reasons. I just kinda click with him, either way.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 26, 2020)

I would say Velma, because she wears glasses like I do! That was mostly what gravitated me to her in the first place, I was like "ooh she's like me!" but personality wise I'm not like Velma, but I do love things like she does like good books and music! 

Personality wise I'd say peppy, lazy and uchi villagers remind me of myself the most.


----------



## zato (Feb 26, 2020)

i'd say i'm most like kicks he seems super chill and keeps to himself (no gossip). also his style is on the same kinda level as mine.


----------



## Jas (Feb 26, 2020)

i think i'm most like mabel! she's optimistic and good at keeping a happy face through tough situations and i'd like to say that i am the same way !!


----------



## Revolucionaria (Feb 27, 2020)

I'd have to say that Gayle reminds me the most of myself. She has my favorite lovely series, and my favorite flooring, and a gentle sweet personality. Maybe there is a better match, but she lives in my new town currently.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 27, 2020)

I would have to say Agnus! The moment I saw this thread question, I thought of her. Her whole style, personality, and character reminds me a lot of myself for some reason.

As for the regular 'characters'- I would say Copper. I'm a workaholic without the Isabelle ditziness.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Feb 28, 2020)

I would probably say either Brewster or Sable. It's probably because I am quite an introvert and only really open up to people once I've known them for quite a long time.


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

definitely blathers. if it's something that interests me, or even something that reminds me of something, i can chatter on for ages. combine that with his sleep schedule and his more scholarly side (i tend to be the smart one out of my friend group), and he really fits me. heck, i adored him when i was younger because i related to him so much.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 11, 2020)

Hopkins, because I'm lazy and empty inside. 

Haha


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 11, 2020)

Bea GC version. Some of the things that she says are things that I would say and she has the same floor and wall combination in her house that I have in my ACWW kitchen. Plus she likes K.K. Soul. I can't relate to any of the regular characters that show up throughout the series tbh.


----------



## qwyzxv7 (Apr 11, 2020)

i say i am like renée i am a big scary girl and a lot of people may not like me for not any reason but i am actually really nice !!


----------



## Mr. Q (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd say K.K., honestly.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 11, 2020)

Personality wise, Sable because im rlly shy and standoffish but I slowly warm up to people irl
Appearance wise, only Raymond because I have the same exact black thick-framed glasses as him and I'm short.


----------



## Taj (Apr 11, 2020)

Tucker. He shouldn't be alive and neither should I


----------



## Alyx (May 2, 2020)

Even though I'm nowhere near peppy enough, Carmen's appearance reminds me of myself. Felicity's as well. I mean, if I have to include appearance and personality, I'd have to say Charlise is most like me. Also, Sable is a lot like me, both in appearance and timid personality.


----------

